# New Mobile Work Station



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*First Things First - The Plan*

Today I am going to start building a mobile workstation/cart or whatever you want to call it. No doubt mine will be similar to carts others have built, but customized to fit my needs. So, here are my ideas.

*The Plan*

Table use:

I plan to use the table for things like:


a sanding area
surface for mounting the PC dovetail jig
mount for the pocket hole jig
area for clamping glue ups.
other uses where work piece needs to be held in position via clamps.

Construction Details:


Table top should be 20×36 or thereabouts. The narrow width will make it easy to move around my small work area.
Top to be constructed of plywood. I still need to check out what materials I have on hand. The top may be constructed of 1/2 inch Baltic birch laminated to make it 1 inch thick. Or just 3/4 inch plywood. Regardless, the surface will be covered with Formica to protect the surface from glue spills and drips.
Top will be constructed with 7/8 inch dog holes and slots for F style clamps. My dogs are 7/8 inch and the opening is perfect to insert 1/2 inch pipe for mounting pipe clamps from below.
Frame construction to be 2×4 stud material and other material on hand.
Add storage where available and a drawer or two.
Mount an electrical outlet strip for handy access.
Create area for small item storage.
Jig storage for:
Porter Cable Dovetail Jig
Kreg Pocket hole jig
Table saw tenon jig


Some fellow LJ's have given me inspiration for this cart including:

vrice
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/92047

sawdustmaster
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/47335

markgipson
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80274

toddbeauliew
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/79211

stumpynubs thread "Ultimate Shop Cart" 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/52506

And of course, ShopNotes Magazine Vol 21 Issue 124

So, with that said, I am off to buy a couple of 2×4's to go with what I already have.
Pics to follow.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

MT_Stringer said:


> *First Things First - The Plan*
> 
> Today I am going to start building a mobile workstation/cart or whatever you want to call it. No doubt mine will be similar to carts others have built, but customized to fit my needs. So, here are my ideas.
> 
> ...


Question! Might this bench, if the proper hight, be positioned as a tablesaw outfeed table as well? I really like the dog holes and slots that could be used to pass clamps through. The several others that you've included surely picqued my fancy Thanks for the many ideas for this novice.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *First Things First - The Plan*
> 
> Today I am going to start building a mobile workstation/cart or whatever you want to call it. No doubt mine will be similar to carts others have built, but customized to fit my needs. So, here are my ideas.
> 
> ...


Russell, it's main purpose is to add a little extra work area that can be moved around as I reposition my tools. It will house my bigger jigs that don't have a home (no wall space left). I have my one and only table that is about 30×40 inches that serves as out feed table/assembly table and work table.

I am in a one car garage so space is tight. Thanks for asking. Hope you find some inspiration for your project.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *First Things First - The Plan*
> 
> Today I am going to start building a mobile workstation/cart or whatever you want to call it. No doubt mine will be similar to carts others have built, but customized to fit my needs. So, here are my ideas.
> 
> ...


Here's my plan. Not the greatest amount of detail, but something I can work with. I have the basic pieces cut and started the dadoes, then I got tired and quit for the day. 

You will have to use your imagination. I still have to work out the jig storage and drawer placement.

Top view









Side view.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *First Things First - The Plan*
> 
> Today I am going to start building a mobile workstation/cart or whatever you want to call it. No doubt mine will be similar to carts others have built, but customized to fit my needs. So, here are my ideas.
> 
> ...


Got some work done today. The frame pieces have been cut and milled to final size.
End pieces









Legs and sides


















Dry fit


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Frame Assembly*

I have the basic frame assembled. It is smaller than I expected but it should serve as a jig storage/ assembly/work cart just fine. And it will fit into my work area s I had hoped it would.

Here is my progress for today.









One of the sides glued, screwed and tattood!  The joints are half lap. I forgot to mention the legs and sides are 2×4 from the big box store. The end pieces are hard maple I had on hand.

The frame is complete. I will let the glue cure over night. It turned out square at every angle. That makes me a happy camper.









I checked to see if the dovetail jig will fit through the opening and it does…just barely. I was thinking about building the work center from the Woodsmith Shop plan but now I am not sure if it will fit. I might have to leave one end open so it can slide in. I will give that some thought tomorrow.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Frame Assembly*
> 
> I have the basic frame assembled. It is smaller than I expected but it should serve as a jig storage/ assembly/work cart just fine. And it will fit into my work area s I had hoped it would.
> 
> ...


Looks like a very solid beginning.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Frame Assembly*
> 
> I have the basic frame assembled. It is smaller than I expected but it should serve as a jig storage/ assembly/work cart just fine. And it will fit into my work area s I had hoped it would.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty dang good to me.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Frame Assembly*
> 
> I have the basic frame assembled. It is smaller than I expected but it should serve as a jig storage/ assembly/work cart just fine. And it will fit into my work area s I had hoped it would.
> 
> ...


And now for an update. I spent a lot of time today designing and redesigning my cart. Most of that time was just plain wasted. I finally came to grips with reality. My cart is too small to house all of the things I had listed in my plan. :-( So be it. I will do the best I can. I am cramped for space, so I will try to get as much use out of the cart as I can.

With the basic frame assembled, I turned to the bottom shelf. I added a couple of boards to support the shelf boards, then cut, glued and fastened the boards with my trusty staple gun. The boards were already on hand and cut to near the exact length. They are fence pickets left over from the coolers I have built earlier in the year. I spaced the boards evenly so sawdust can fall through to the floor. 


















Here is a shot of the underside of the bottom shelf.









Next was the tedious task of building a shelf for the Porter Cable Dovetail Jig. It is mounted on a piece of plywood so I can clamp it to the work table. My original plan was to build the storage/work center from the Woodsmith plan, but I just don't have enough room. So, I built the shelf as a permanent tray so I can slide the jig in from the end of the cart.









On the other end, I did manage to sneak in a small section to store glue bottles and other small stuff. That should come in handy.









After mounting the casters, which turned out to be 3 inchers instead of 4, I checked the cart height and it appears with the top mounted, it will be almost dead even with my work table. Of course that depends on what part of the shop it is positioned because the floor is very uneven. That should come in handy if I have a big item to work on.


















That brings me up to date. The cart is ready for the top. I have a piece of 3/4 inch plywood I pulled from "inventory" that is ready to be cut and fitted. That may or may not happen tomorrow. The granite guys are coming to install the counter top on our Buffet Yippeee!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Frame Assembly*
> 
> I have the basic frame assembled. It is smaller than I expected but it should serve as a jig storage/ assembly/work cart just fine. And it will fit into my work area s I had hoped it would.
> 
> ...


Today I managed to get the power strip mounted on one leg. I also cut the top to size, added an edge band and attached it to the cart. I cut a radius on each corner. It is ready for the laminate. A friend has some set aside for me so hopefully I will get it installed early next week.

I spent a little time laying out the dog holes and slots for clamps. That is for another day.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Dog Holes and Clamp slots*

With the weather krummy, I stayed indoors and worked on the table top. I laid out the dog holes and clamp slots. Then I drilled the holes with a 7/8 inch Forstner bit. For the clamping slots, I drilled each end with a 1 1/4 inch Forstner bit. Next I drew the lines in between the holes and cut out the slots with a jig saw leaving a little waste inside the line. All that is left is to set up my router with a straight edge and trim the slots to final size with a flush trim bit.

Here are a few pics of the work done today and some test fitting of my jigs. As you can see, the holes and slots allow for a variety of clamping options.

After I get the Formica laminated on the top, I will trim all holes and slots and bevel the edges slightly. The final result should look like my drill press table.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Dog Holes and Clamp slots*
> 
> With the weather krummy, I stayed indoors and worked on the table top. I laid out the dog holes and clamp slots. Then I drilled the holes with a 7/8 inch Forstner bit. For the clamping slots, I drilled each end with a 1 1/4 inch Forstner bit. Next I drew the lines in between the holes and cut out the slots with a jig saw leaving a little waste inside the line. All that is left is to set up my router with a straight edge and trim the slots to final size with a flush trim bit.
> 
> ...


sweet.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Dog Holes and Clamp slots*
> 
> With the weather krummy, I stayed indoors and worked on the table top. I laid out the dog holes and clamp slots. Then I drilled the holes with a 7/8 inch Forstner bit. For the clamping slots, I drilled each end with a 1 1/4 inch Forstner bit. Next I drew the lines in between the holes and cut out the slots with a jig saw leaving a little waste inside the line. All that is left is to set up my router with a straight edge and trim the slots to final size with a flush trim bit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this blog. I can see lots of uses for this type of small movable table with solid construction. You have given me lots off things to think about as I design and create a similar table that will also serve as an outfeed table when needed.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Dog Holes and Clamp slots*
> 
> With the weather krummy, I stayed indoors and worked on the table top. I laid out the dog holes and clamp slots. Then I drilled the holes with a 7/8 inch Forstner bit. For the clamping slots, I drilled each end with a 1 1/4 inch Forstner bit. Next I drew the lines in between the holes and cut out the slots with a jig saw leaving a little waste inside the line. All that is left is to set up my router with a straight edge and trim the slots to final size with a flush trim bit.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have been inspired by others that have shared their projects so I am paying it forward.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Dog Holes and Clamp slots*
> 
> With the weather krummy, I stayed indoors and worked on the table top. I laid out the dog holes and clamp slots. Then I drilled the holes with a 7/8 inch Forstner bit. For the clamping slots, I drilled each end with a 1 1/4 inch Forstner bit. Next I drew the lines in between the holes and cut out the slots with a jig saw leaving a little waste inside the line. All that is left is to set up my router with a straight edge and trim the slots to final size with a flush trim bit.
> 
> ...


Makes for a nice universal top


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Dog Holes and Clamp slots*
> 
> With the weather krummy, I stayed indoors and worked on the table top. I laid out the dog holes and clamp slots. Then I drilled the holes with a 7/8 inch Forstner bit. For the clamping slots, I drilled each end with a 1 1/4 inch Forstner bit. Next I drew the lines in between the holes and cut out the slots with a jig saw leaving a little waste inside the line. All that is left is to set up my router with a straight edge and trim the slots to final size with a flush trim bit.
> 
> ...


nice table, great idea, need something to hold my kreg jig and my miter box.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Dog Holes and Clamp slots*
> 
> With the weather krummy, I stayed indoors and worked on the table top. I laid out the dog holes and clamp slots. Then I drilled the holes with a 7/8 inch Forstner bit. For the clamping slots, I drilled each end with a 1 1/4 inch Forstner bit. Next I drew the lines in between the holes and cut out the slots with a jig saw leaving a little waste inside the line. All that is left is to set up my router with a straight edge and trim the slots to final size with a flush trim bit.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The weather has been to bad too laminate the top. I have do it outside because there is a natural gas fired water heater about 15 feet from the table. So, I will have to wait a day or three.

I made a holder for the extension cord.









And cleaned up the clamp slots with the router and a flush trim bit.









A friend donated a piece of Formica so I wouldn't have to buy a full sheet.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Project Complete*

The weather finally cooperated so I could finish up my mobile workstation. A friend donated a piece of Formica so I didn't have to buy a whole sheet just for a partial. He had ordered some to do some repairs on his Grady White offshore boat so the Formica is a little off white. Sorta in between white and light gray.

Turns out it was a perfect fit. 

I had to do the lamination outside because there is a hot water heater in the garage and no way was I going to take a chance of a mishap.

Here are the final pics.

Glue up.









I trimmed the edges and the holes/slots, then ran a slight chamfer around all edges. I am a happy camper.




































The pocket hole jig all set up and ready to go.




























Hope you enjoyed following my build.

Mike


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Project Complete*
> 
> The weather finally cooperated so I could finish up my mobile workstation. A friend donated a piece of Formica so I didn't have to buy a whole sheet just for a partial. He had ordered some to do some repairs on his Grady White offshore boat so the Formica is a little off white. Sorta in between white and light gray.
> 
> ...


Man, Do I ever like the end results. In the military venacular, "Ya Done Good!"


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Project Complete*
> 
> The weather finally cooperated so I could finish up my mobile workstation. A friend donated a piece of Formica so I didn't have to buy a whole sheet just for a partial. He had ordered some to do some repairs on his Grady White offshore boat so the Formica is a little off white. Sorta in between white and light gray.
> 
> ...


Handy, dandy, and very versatile.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Project Complete*
> 
> The weather finally cooperated so I could finish up my mobile workstation. A friend donated a piece of Formica so I didn't have to buy a whole sheet just for a partial. He had ordered some to do some repairs on his Grady White offshore boat so the Formica is a little off white. Sorta in between white and light gray.
> 
> ...


I got a chance to give the workstation a workout today while building a shop cabinet. It works great in that it provides all sorts of ways to clamp workpieces. I clamped the sides in place while I drilled the shelf pin holes. That went really easy.



















Then I set up the Kreg jig and drilled the pocket holes to assemble the box and attach the face frame. That has become an easy task also.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Project Complete*
> 
> The weather finally cooperated so I could finish up my mobile workstation. A friend donated a piece of Formica so I didn't have to buy a whole sheet just for a partial. He had ordered some to do some repairs on his Grady White offshore boat so the Formica is a little off white. Sorta in between white and light gray.
> 
> ...


I am loving this mobile workstation.


----------

